# Is there a such thing as too many synths?



## Malieus (Jun 6, 2020)

I have what I consider to be too many synths and want to downsize. I own Arturia V7 + OB, IK Synthronik Deluxe, Air Music Tech, Komplete 12, Reason Rack Extensions, and UVI Vintage Vault. I am also looking to purchase Korg Collection V2. I think I may have a synth addiction. Does anyone else find themselves purchasing more synths than they actually need?


----------



## Dirtgrain (Jun 6, 2020)

Well, for preset flipping, I suppose it doesn't matter, if you have the time. For learning synths, too many synths means you don't learn some. I just got Komplete 12, and I don't know when I'll learn FM8, Massive X, Absynth. I'm going to learn Form fast.


----------



## Saxer (Jun 6, 2020)

You are missing U-He, Spectrasonics, and Synapse Audio.


----------



## Dirtgrain (Jun 6, 2020)

Welp, I just watched a video from PluginGuru on Absynth 5. Absynth 5 seems pretty old, relatively, but it can do some cool things. So many synths to learn. I'll get back to Form soon.


----------



## Iswhatitis (Jun 6, 2020)

Malieus said:


> I have what I consider to be too many synths and want to downsize. I own Arturia V7 + OB, IK Synthronik Deluxe, Air Music Tech, Komplete 12, Reason Rack Extensions, and UVI Vintage Vault. I am also looking to purchase Korg Collection V2. I think I may have a synth addiction. Does anyone else find themselves purchasing more synths than they actually need?


Raises hand 🙋‍♂️ Stands up, hello 👋 forum, I’ve been addicted to buying music gear for over 40 years. Sits down 🪑 🤔 💭 I wonder if anyone brought 🍩 donuts 🍩


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 6, 2020)

Saxer said:


> You are missing U-He, Spectrasonics, and Synapse Audio.



Totally agree all kidding aside imo if a
soft synth collection is primarily composed of a few synths & sampled synths & doesn’t even have anything
U-he or Spectrasonics represented w/ some Synapse,Xils-Lab or TAL mixed in the collection simply is imo an incomplete collection of 2nd tier synths and synth samples.
I have the Arturia and they’re not anywhere near my 1st choices ever.

If you purchase and add Diva, Zebra 2 w/HZ ,Repro,Omni,Legend,Poly KB,U-NO-LX etc.... and sprinkle in a few more gems then I can start to understand that you might have too many synths.

I also agree with another post, Absynth is still amazing! 🎶🎶🎶🎶


🎹 🎹 🎹 🎹 🎹 🎹 🎹 🎹 🎹 🎹 🎹


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jun 6, 2020)

YES.

Unless you’re only ever going to use presets.

if you’re going to learn the synth, then only keep a handful of the absolute best sounding ones that appeal to you. Sell or delete the rest.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jun 7, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> Totally agree all kidding aside imo if a
> soft synth collection is primarily composed of a few synths & sampled synths & doesn’t even have anything
> U-he or Spectrasonics represented w/ some Synapse,Xils-Lab or TAL mixed in the collection simply is imo an incomplete collection of 2nd tier synths and synth samples.
> I have the Arturia and they’re not anywhere near my 1st choices ever.
> ...


That's basically my line up (except Xils). Omnisphere, Zebra, Diva, Repro, Uno LX, everything in Komplete 12 Ultimate and a stupid number of sampled synths. Planning to add The Legend and probably Obsession. Maybe some day I'll add Serum as well. I'm more than happy with what I have there and don't think I need anything else. It's already too much really when I think how much I still have to learn in Omnisphere, Zebra, Reaktor and Massive X.


----------



## JPQ (Jun 7, 2020)

I try found what synths i really need. and learn stuff what i allready have. even more i know after we soon know ni going do some day subscription model only if so my make my list even shorter.


----------



## dgburns (Jun 7, 2020)

You can never have enough synths !!! IMHO, of course 

If you meant hardware synths, well yes, you need to consider if you can get there ITB first, and if not, if you have space/ergonomics for the actual box with blinking lights sitting there in front of you reminding you of how much you paid for it. ( and after many tests with so-called ITB emulations, discovering the software is pretty dang good )

Good times!


----------



## LinusW (Jun 7, 2020)

I have too many synths. I still buy synths. G.A.S. does not depend on whether you have everything you need.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jun 7, 2020)

Yes. It’s a disease. I have it


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jun 7, 2020)

I'm making it so that it takes something really exceptional - really high quality and/or unique, for me to buy it. I think I have 12 or so software synths (plus a few I don't use at all, like ALL of those in Komplete). I use maybe 5 or so of those regularly, not including Kontakt - which is a microcosm unto itself and has just as many issues with unused libraries - plus 2 hardware synths, one of which I'm hardly using for the last several months.

Mostly, I'm spending time with my synth love: the OB-6 desktop. Getting that also put a lot of softsynths "in their place", either in terms of usability, interest, or tone and quality... and inspiration. By the end of July, I'll have put 6 months into learning it pretty deeply, with more to go, but enough to feel like I'm no longer at risk of wasting $2300 if I dare use other instruments - I've never spent so much on an instrument, and don't plan to again, as I'm just a hobbyist/amateur musician.

I'm trying to go deeper on the ones I have. I'm only planning on adding 1 softsynth this year: Synapse Audio Obsession. It should be a fantastic companion to the OB-6 (Repro also goes well!). In return, I'm trying to sell Komplete Crossgrade from Kontakt... though I'd listed it the week before the 50% off crossgrade sale. Ugh. I'll probably try again a month after it ends. One in, one out... or thereabouts. Keeping Kontakt, of course!

In Waveform, I have my favorite synths and a subfolder of Less Used (aka barely still installed, but at least out of the way).

My main software synths include:

Kontakt (I file it as a "synth" to keep things pretty flat in the hierarchy)
Hive 2
Repro-1
Repro-5
Diva
Omnisphere

Less Used:

The Legend
bx_oberhausen
Massive X (until I sell Komplete)
XILS mini Syn'x
Virtual CZ
Addictive Keys (also here for simplicity)


It's not the tools keeping me from making great music


----------



## Fab (Jun 7, 2020)

Malieus said:


> I have what I consider to be too many synths and want to downsize. I own Arturia V7 + OB, IK Synthronik Deluxe, Air Music Tech, Komplete 12, Reason Rack Extensions, and UVI Vintage Vault. I am also looking to purchase Korg Collection V2. I think I may have a synth addiction. Does anyone else find themselves purchasing more synths than they actually need?




nahh, you still need all the U-he stuff, Serum and bunch of others, Omnisphere! Then you can start on the hardware...


----------



## R. Soul (Jun 7, 2020)

Malieus said:


> I have what I consider to be too many synths and want to downsize. I own Arturia V7 + OB, IK Synthronik Deluxe, Air Music Tech, Komplete 12, Reason Rack Extensions, and UVI Vintage Vault. I am also looking to purchase Korg Collection V2. I think I may have a synth addiction. Does anyone else find themselves purchasing more synths than they actually need?


Honesty, it's not that many. 

And you're literally missing all the best synths like Omnisphere, Zebra, Diva, Repro, Serum, Avenger, Pigment, Dune and Hive.

So, no need to feel bad 😁


----------



## RogiervG (Jun 9, 2020)

Is there a such thing as too many synths? -- YES!
bonus question: is there such a thing as not having enough synths? -- YES!

It's in the eye of the beholder/use if there will be enough synths.

i am lately more leaning to the YES side


----------



## gordinho (Jun 23, 2020)

There is such a thing if you are doing this for a living and have deadlines. If you have unlimited time for this as a hobby then I don't see why there is such a thing


----------



## j_kranz (Jun 23, 2020)

Martin Gore says No.


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 23, 2020)

j_kranz said:


> Martin Gore says No.



That’s gorgeous!
🥰


----------



## JohnG (Jun 23, 2020)

vitocorleone123 said:


> My main software synths include:
> 
> Kontakt (I file it as a "synth" to keep things pretty flat in the hierarchy)
> Hive 2
> ...



^^ this is a good list. I used to think "all soft synths are the same" until I bought Diva. It is either good magic or evil magic, but it's magic.

I agree also with whoever posted about Absynth; if you have enough knowledge, you can do tremendous things with just that.

If you are a 'working' composer, however, Omnisphere, Diva and Zebra (Dark version -- HZ) are very useful.


----------



## JohnG (Jun 23, 2020)

j_kranz said:


> Martin Gore says No.



What does that knob on the right do? No, a little further... The greenish one...


----------



## j_kranz (Jun 23, 2020)

JohnG said:


> What does that knob on the right do? No, a little further... The greenish one...



Whatever you do, DO NOT TOUCH THAT KNOB!


----------



## RogiervG (Jun 23, 2020)

but, it calls me


j_kranz said:


> Whatever you do, DO NOT TOUCH THAT KNOB!



I just did..


----------



## HeliaVox (Jun 23, 2020)

It starts the self destruct sequence(er)


----------



## Saxer (Jun 23, 2020)

R. Soul said:


> And you're literally missing all the best synths like Omnisphere, Zebra, Diva, Repro, Serum, Avenger, Pigment, Dune and Hive.


Damn! I don't have Pigment and Avenger!


----------



## R. Soul (Jun 23, 2020)

Saxer said:


> Damn! I don't have Pigment and Avenger!


If it's any comfort.... I don't have neither Pigment, Dune and Hive.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 23, 2020)

Malieus said:


> I have what I consider to be too many synths and want to downsize. I own Arturia V7 + OB, IK Synthronik Deluxe, Air Music Tech, Komplete 12, Reason Rack Extensions, and UVI Vintage Vault. I am also looking to purchase Korg Collection V2. I think I may have a synth addiction. Does anyone else find themselves purchasing more synths than they actually need?




i think i have all VI synths ever released and just bought largo. 

i decided to stay with what i know and like. 

For analog style synth i ust grab Repro from U-he and for modern sounds i use Sylenth and nexus and avenger. 

the good thing about U-he synths is that it has a Midi cc map that you set up once and it works the same on every project, past or future. 
I was able to map my virus ti knobs to U-he synths so it affects the same paramters (filters, envelopers etc). that way U-he synths feel more real and expressive. 


and sylenth is pretty easy to learn and has a nice modern sounds. im not using the virus ti anymore since it cannot bounce offline and i also got synapse dune3 which is pretty much the knock off version now. 

anyways, i didnt like arturia stuff, IK stuff, AIR music tech stuff and native instruments synths. they have reaktor6 which has some nice synths like the moog clone. 

after a while i have to do similar stuff so i go for the same old stuff over and over again. 

for film stuff omnisphere2 which some custom presets for pulses and pads. have more of an organic sound. 
arturia pigments 2 is actually pretty good and started using it more. 
but a lot of the presets or very random so having i have to tweak stuff. 


for modern styles like hiphop and dance i got for nexus, vengeance and sylenth. 
and usually stay around these but with reason and so many coming out on sale, i still buy them just in case i need some. 

but i sold my analog synths.. it just didnt find they sounded noticbly different and took too much time to hoock setup and then id redoing stuff in a different day it didnt work.


----------



## nordicguy (Jun 23, 2020)

Is there a such thing as too many synths?
Short answer: no
Exhaustive answer: no


----------



## whinecellar (Jun 23, 2020)

Man, I don’t know. I’ve come full circle since the early 2000’s: sold all my hardware back then ‘cause I felt like software was finally good enough. Then a few years ago I found a mint DX7 for $100 in Japan and snagged it purely for nostalgia. Then I rediscovered the joy of playing with real hardware again... especially analog synths. 

Now my room is full of hardware again, and I feel like I have every conceivable flavor covered with “just” 15 hardware synths and a handful of favorite software pieces (Dune, Nexus, Spire, Aparillo, etc.). And as much as I love many of our software options, I actually find myself gravitating to the hardware more simply for the creativity and inspiration of interacting with something real.

And honestly, I think I’m finally at a point where I listen to every new synth that comes out, and I can say “I’ve already got that flavor covered.” 

All that to say, I think my wife is finally happy too, because I can’t find any real reason to buy anything else at the moment


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 24, 2020)

*Is there a such thing as too many synths?*

Of course the answer is: HELL NO!


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 24, 2020)

whinecellar said:


> ll that to say, I think my wife is finally happy too, because I can’t find any real reason to buy anything else at the moment



Very, very, *very* suspicious lack of Eurocrack in there!


----------



## José Herring (Jun 24, 2020)

Just bought Synapses Obsession. I think that makes my 1001th soft synth. But, it's the hot damn diggity.


----------



## whinecellar (Jun 24, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> Very, very, *very* suspicious lack of Eurocrack in there!


Man, for one, I'm just plain out of room. And two, I haven't heard anything in that realm that isn't just some form of analog synth, which I've already got covered a few times over - the pic I posted only shows one side of the room.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 24, 2020)

You need to go deeper. There's plenty of stuff in Eurorack that is not analog. Wavetables, harmonic oscillators, multi-synthesis digital oscillators (see Mutable Instruments)...


----------



## dgburns (Jun 24, 2020)

whinecellar said:


> Man, I don’t know. I’ve come full circle since the early 2000’s: sold all my hardware back then ‘cause I felt like software was finally good enough. Then a few years ago I found a mint DX7 for $100 in Japan and snagged it purely for nostalgia. Then I rediscovered the joy of playing with real hardware again... especially analog synths.
> 
> Now my room is full of hardware again, and I feel like I have every conceivable flavor covered with “just” 15 hardware synths and a handful of favorite software pieces (Dune, Nexus, Spire, Aparillo, etc.). And as much as I love many of our software options, I actually find myself gravitating to the hardware more simply for the creativity and inspiration of interacting with something real.
> 
> ...



Similar path here, but not to the same quantity. Space does limit. Passed on the DX7 - bought a DX7 ii with grey matter E!, and found the Arturia version actually sounded just as good if not better, so I bailed on the poor DX. Sometimes software wins out, lol.


----------



## NekujaK (Jun 24, 2020)

What ultimately tempered my unbridled synth-buying urges was to simply ask, when evaluating a new soft-synth, "Can I do this in Omnisphere?" Aside from a few notable exceptions, the answer is usually "yes". This alone has saved me thousands of dollars over the years and continually increases my appreciation of Omnisphere.

But occasionally, the lust for some new knobs to twist overtakes reason and I buy the synth anyway. It's all part of this crazy game of music-making we play...


----------



## spacepluk (Jun 24, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> You need to go deeper. There's plenty of stuff in Eurorack that is not analog. Wavetables, harmonic oscillators, multi-synthesis digital oscillators (see Mutable Instruments)...



You’re evil


----------



## José Herring (Jun 24, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> You need to go deeper. There's plenty of stuff in Eurorack that is not analog. Wavetables, harmonic oscillators, multi-synthesis digital oscillators (see Mutable Instruments)...


True. But I just never saw that point in getting Eurorack modules that can be easily duplicated in the digital realm. The true charm in Eurorack is in the analog part of hardware.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 24, 2020)

Well, to an extent. You can still do all those crazy feedback wirings that just don't sound the same in VCV Rack or whatever. So, digital stuff with analog control? Sign me in! Also there's lots of very imaginative stuff there. Morphing Terrarium, way more west coast stuff, curious sequencers (Make Noise Rene, say)... there's lots to like that just isn't found in software. 




spacepluk said:


> You’re evil



Well yes. Gotta live up to the name!


----------



## tmhuud (Jun 24, 2020)

Euro Crack.


----------



## RobbertZH (Jun 25, 2020)

Malieus said:


> Does anyone else find themselves purchasing more synths than they actually need?



I also have a bunch of synths, including Omnisphere, UVI Vintage Vault, OBX-PRO, Falcon, etc.

I am also a preset guy and the problem is that each of these synths has hundreds or sometimes even thousands of presets. Sometimes I just want to add a synth lead sound to the track I am working on and go to the presets list for leads in the first synth. It may have maybe 100 lead patches and surprisingly I cannot find one that really fits with the rest of the track. Then I continue searching in the next synth, etc, etc, and may spend 1 hour searching for the most fitting lead sound. Too much.

At the same time, going through presets may give you inspiration for a new track.
Last year I bought Straylight of Native Instruments, which is sound wise really different then my other virtual analog synths, so a welcome addition.

And in the case I like to create a sound from scratch, I use Voltage Modular from Cherry Audio.


----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 25, 2020)

RobbertZH said:


> At the same time, going through presets may give you inspiration for a new track.



This. Most of my songs start exactly this way. Going through presets of a newly acquired vi or because I am looking for a certain type of sound for a song and then stumbling across something that inspires to start something new.


----------



## TomislavEP (Jun 25, 2020)

If we're talking primarily about virtual synths and the number of presets, I would definitely say yes. As I wrote many times before, I firmly believe that this abundance of choices, courtesy of modern music technology and software, is more often a hindrance to creativity than a benefit. On the other hand, from a personal perspective and experience, I can also say that presets are quite often a fine source of inspiration and can represent a firm bedrock for a whole track.

From a programmer's view, it is certainly a good thing to have all the most commonly used types of synthesis on hand, as each one has its own intricacies and specialty which is beneficial to be familiar with, at least theoretically. However, as a Komplete owner, personally I don't see much point of venturing outside the NI realm when it comes to synths, although I do have a number of synths for Kontakt made by 3rd party developers.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jun 28, 2020)

If you just “need some synth” and have Komplete, then you’re pretty will set. There’s even a good DX7 and good Moog emulation for specific character. If you want the best analog emulations with specific tones and characteristics, then NI doesn’t cut it.

I have a Komplete 12 upgrade completely uninstalled and ready to sell - I never really used it over the last year because I was very “meh” on what it contained vs the other synths I have and love (a la it gave me too many synths, the majority of which weren’t better or different enough). Of course I’m keeping Kontakt, which I often use.

For people who generally use presets, then Komplete + Arturia bundle + Omnisphere should keep you busy for years.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 3, 2020)

No such thing as too many synths, but there’s such a thing as not getting anything done from way too options that never seem to work, causing for further purchases.


----------



## Rctec (Jul 3, 2020)

JohnG said:


> What does that knob on the right do? No, a little further... The greenish one...


----------



## Rctec (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## LamaRose (Jul 3, 2020)

Already posted this once today, but thought is was appropriate for this thread. Had no idea that our very own Alex Ball is a 70'/80's hardware junkie... and the dude is a great writer... killer vocal harmonies:


----------



## whinecellar (Jul 3, 2020)

Rctec said:


>



And here I was feeling gluttonous surrounded by 18 synths and a Hammond B3. Hans, you have a way of encouraging things that ought not necessarily be encouraged. Now I owe my wife another few pairs of shoes. I’m sending you the bill. 😂


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 3, 2020)

I love Alex's channel. Great guy, great stuff.


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Jul 4, 2020)

LamaRose said:


> Already posted this once today, but thought is was appropriate for this thread. Had no idea that our very own Alex Ball is a 70'/80's hardware junkie... and the dude is a great writer... killer vocal harmonies:



Check out his "how to make porno video music". They are killers and my own aged wife laughed quite heartily. And his Vangelis-like video is also great!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 4, 2020)

LamaRose said:


> Already posted this once today, but thought is was appropriate for this thread. Had no idea that our very own Alex Ball is a 70'/80's hardware junkie... and the dude is a great writer... killer vocal harmonies:



Owww nice. Haven’t even watched this, but Roland System 100m grabbed my attention immediately. Didn’t Richard Barbieri use that one (next to a Prophet T8 and his trusted OB-X) and a whole bunch of ring modulators on the seminal 1981 album “Tin Drum”? Those synth sounds are incredible really. Decades later I’m still impressed by them.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 4, 2020)

The combination of that sophisticated drum track, Mick Karn’s frantic fretless and those synths just oozing analog warmth... never tires...


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 4, 2020)

Correction: System 700 








Guy sure had a nice setup.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 4, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Correction: System 700
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just noticed; Matrix 12 supposedly used in 1982 on the Japan tour? Rubbish. M12 only came out in ‘85. So don’t know if my source is totally trustworthy


----------



## Smikes77 (Jul 4, 2020)

j_kranz said:


> Martin Gore says No.



Lovely wallpaper


----------



## Smikes77 (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Locks (Jul 4, 2020)

Imagine if we still had to program them all using punch cards!


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 4, 2020)

Wonder how the guy ”on tour” with the Matrix 12 got his 3 years before they were available? BETA hardware maybe?

I bought the XPander because I didn’t want keys, and the 12 had mushy envelopes.

Hell I was waiting forever for the Behringer CAT because I used a Voyetra 8 years ago, think of Moog One/Memory Moog. Just about ready to buy and I found out the EGs were squishy turds. Good Filter and Oscillators though, yes a real analog.

VSTi synths if well designed have snappy turtle tight Envelopes.
I’d buy more softies if I could get the EGs like Zebra gets. With a combo of BPF and LPF filters I get wood cracking quality attacks.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 4, 2020)

chimuelo said:


> Wonder how the guy ”on tour” with the Matrix 12 got his 3 years before they were available? BETA hardware maybe?


I already corrected myself, the 12 couldn’t have been used in 82 since it came out in 85


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 4, 2020)

chimuelo said:


> and the 12 had mushy envelopes.


The 12 and the Xpander had the same hardware architecture though, did they not?


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 4, 2020)

Yep, they did.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 4, 2020)

chimuelo said:


> Just about ready to buy and I found out the EGs were squishy turds.



Envelopes on BehrCat are just fine. What could have been better is the scaling of the sliders, which should have had more range for fast envelope times.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 4, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> The 12 and the Xpander had the same hardware architecture though, did they not?



Yes but different chips and less routings IIRC. It was a slightly punchier OBX kind of sound, but more elaborate pads on a 12.
Actually the 2 were meant to be used together as complimentary.
I only saw a couple MIDI’d up an using all separate outputs.
The sound buried a CS80 as one could have that big stacked monophonic lead and then the big polyphonic chords. CS80 was all Poly. But even so reminded me of a B3 when doing a lead. The same sound would get you more dirt but no increase in volume when adding extra notes.

I tried getting that big sound in software and you can layer synths like ZebraHZ and the recent 2.6 Omnisphere and get pretty close.
Its the motion of drifting tunings and frying bacon filters that you can get by layering that seems to work for me.

My vintage geek buddies always tell me it doesn’t sound quite as good as the Oberheims, but I say it doesn’t sound 13,000 dollars better.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 4, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> Envelopes on BehrCat are just fine. What could have been better is the scaling of the sliders, which should have had more range for fast envelope times.



Scaling and a lack of attack in the sound. It could be fixed probably.

I love the MultiWave Oscillators. But they don’t snap at all in the videos I saw.

But friends who bought it use it for 808 style bass or leads so snappy isn’t a priority.

I need that snap and punch so hats off if they address that.

Im so spoiled from the VSlope EGs I’ve turned into a whiny bitch..


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 4, 2020)

Oscillators aren't supposed to snap. Envelopes are


----------



## bill5 (Jul 6, 2020)

vitocorleone123 said:


> YES.
> 
> Unless you’re only ever going to use presets.


Even then. Most synths come with a ridiculous number of presets. And what's annoying in some cases is how many "different" presets sound almost exactly the same. Yet the allure of finding a great sound is powerful - I shudder to think how many hours I've pissed away scrolling through them but have vowed I will never buy one with more than about 100 or so any more.


----------



## bill5 (Jul 6, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Guy sure had a nice setup.


Interesting pitch control! I wish they'd make them more like that now (at least try something diff then the freakin wheels and super-tiny joysticks).


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 7, 2020)

You know what guitarists say about how many guitars they need: just one more.

I think it's the same for synth nerds.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 7, 2020)

bill5 said:


> Interesting pitch control! I wish they'd make them more like that now (at least try something diff then the freakin wheels and super-tiny joysticks).


Well, this same system was also on the OB-Xa (which I have access to) and the modwheel works in reverse, so it takes a while to get used to it


----------



## bill5 (Jul 7, 2020)

Interesting. I just never liked any controller I've come across. I want something like they have on guitars  (kidding but only partly)


----------



## NoOneKnowsAnything (Jul 7, 2020)

Malieus said:


> I have what I consider to be too many synths and want to downsize. I own Arturia V7 + OB, IK Synthronik Deluxe, Air Music Tech, Komplete 12, Reason Rack Extensions, and UVI Vintage Vault. I am also looking to purchase Korg Collection V2. I think I may have a synth addiction. Does anyone else find themselves purchasing more synths than they actually need?


If you use them then it’s all good.


----------



## Gaffable (Jul 8, 2020)

bill5 said:


> I just never liked any controller I've come across. I want something like they have on guitars



The https://www.kenrichsounds.com/collections/clavinet-parts/products/clavinet-whammy-bar-system (Clavinet Whammy Bar System) is a guitar-like controller. George Duke demonstrates it in this video:




Unfortunately, the Clavinet doesn't have any MIDI output, so it would be no use as a controller for software plugins. I'd love to see a MIDI master controller with a whammy bar.


----------



## iwritemusic (Jul 9, 2020)

Good morning 

Being able to layer instruments, route audio and use effects chains has somewhat mooted the acquisition bent for this musician.

I either use:

1: The Bitwig ecosystem
2: Deducktion/Helm with a bunch of plugins
3: The Applied Acoustics modeling collection, because they truly are unique/distinctive.






AAS Modeling Collection VST AU AAX


Libraries.




www.applied-acoustics.com





-N


----------

